# Boil or cyst on my Dog's paw



## millwrong (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea what this might be? Started out pea sized a couple of weeks ago. Consistancy of a grape and now about that size.Any ideas much appreciated.Millwrong.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

You will need to have that checked out by your Vet for sure.

oldhounddog


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

All new lumps and bumps should be checked out by your vet. Only by seeing it in person can anyone tell you what you're dealing with and how to treat it.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

It looks like it could be a sebaceous cyst but totally agree with the other posters that you should get the vet to check it out.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I would also call my vet, make an apt and ask if ther is anything you can do in the meanwile. They had me do this with a cat I had that was pretty tore up by antoher day, I was to soak his leg every 4 to 8 hours in HOT water an saline solution (epson salts can also help)


----------



## ninabowbina (Sep 25, 2012)

my dog has something like that i was just wondering if you took your dog to the vet and if so what he/she said.


----------



## ninabowbina (Sep 25, 2012)

i also found one on my other dog its not as big but the same thing.


----------

